# Flat hunting



## Kevin Burke (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi all. 
Im looking for 2/3 bedroom modern furnished apartment to rent in Maadi area close to road 9 
Currently living in Helioplis.
can anyone help.

Regards
kevin Burke


----------



## Kevin Burke (Apr 20, 2009)

joof said:


> hi there
> i do not know how anybody can offer you help for a furnished apartment as any post will be deleted for advertising purpose by so called VERONICA


Thanks for that mate il just have to keep looking 

Best regards

Kevin


----------



## MSG (Mar 14, 2009)

Kevin Burke said:


> Hi all.
> Im looking for 2/3 bedroom modern furnished apartment to rent in Maadi area close to road 9
> Currently living in Helioplis.
> can anyone help.
> ...


There are all sorts of real estate agents in Maadi. Take a look at the Maadi Messenger or the CSA Oasis magazines. You can find them all over Maadi in restaurants and stores or at CSA on Road 21.


----------

